# '' JOE'S BURGERS IN DALLAS TEXAS ''



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

when dose the riding begin ? we are ready to ride .are you


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

BETTER LOCATION...

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 5 2007, 10:40 PM~7184434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it this but . you have to hide in the back of it ?


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm new to the DFW area, so are there any cruises anywhere in Ft. Worth too?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Feb 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7184543
> *I'm new to the DFW area, so are there any cruises anywhere in Ft. Worth too?
> *


there is . i'll get with you for the details .


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 5 2007, 09:45 PM~7184493
> *it this but . you have to hide in the back of it ?
> *


YEAH BUT IF YOU GO TO JOES THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT SEE YOUR RIDE ARE HOMELESS DRUNKS & CRACK HEADS THAT LIVE IN THAT HOOD.

:uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Feb 6 2007, 07:38 AM~7187603
> *YEAH BUT IF YOU GO TO JOES THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT SEE YOUR RIDE ARE HOMELESS DRUNKS & CRACK HEADS THAT LIVE IN THAT HOOD.
> 
> :uh:
> *


x2, although I like the dancing competitions :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 07:21 AM~7187734
> *x2, although I like the dancing competitions  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x3 were down to roll joe's or kellers what ever we can agree on


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7187866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: x3 were down to roll  joe's  or kellers what ever we can agree on
> *


Same here either, Or. Joes or Kellers...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 6 2007, 09:12 AM~7188225
> *Same here either, Or. Joes or Kellers...
> *


honk honk :wave:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 6 2007, 09:36 AM~7188326
> *honk honk :wave:
> *



HA HA SUP FELLAS?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 6 2007, 09:52 AM~7188448
> *HA HA SUP FELLAS?
> *


what's crackin trouble maker :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 6 2007, 10:12 AM~7188631
> *what's crackin trouble maker :cheesy:
> *


NADA JUST CHILLING HERE AT WORK....SO WHEN ARE GONNA START THE CRUISE NIGHTS AGAIN?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Dallas Lowriders started one last weekend at the Sonics on Illionis and Westmoreland. It's new one that just opened up. Jay said the manager was cool with them going out there and hanging out. This Sonic has a playground for the kids and a inside dinning area. They *allow* you to have your *beer*, but just *have it in a cup*. They will be out there next weekend due to Techinques's Valentine Dance this Saturday. This may be another spot to start on Saturday nights. :thumbsup: 


Don't forget the ULA Meeting this Thursday at Pugsley Library @ 8:00p.m. meeting will start at 8:30 p.m. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

hopefully soon if the weather dosent fuck it up :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

I just want to know when we are going to start riding at Joes?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 6 2007, 11:30 AM~7189372
> *I just want to know when we are going to start riding at Joes?
> *



well then why dont u make a date let everyone know and we'll be there.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 5 2007, 08:40 PM~7184434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



or u can always go and cruise behind KELLERS. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 01:14 PM~7189715
> *or u can always go and cruise behind KELLERS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Not funny :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 12:23 PM~7189788
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Not funny  :cheesy:
> *



THEN WHY U LAUGHING LOCO. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 12:23 PM~7189788
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Not funny  :cheesy:
> *



I TELL U WHAT I'LL GO CRUISE BEHIND KELLERS WITH U. OR WE CAN ALWAYS GO 2 JOES AND LET A CRACKHEAD CLEANS OUR WHITEWALLS. AND WATCH THE FAMOUS DANCE OFF. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HONK HONK FOO. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7187866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: x3 were down to roll  joe's  or kellers what ever we can agree on
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE, THE ONLY THING I DON'T LIKE ABOUT KELLERS IS THAT WE GOT TO ROLL OUT AT 12 , SHIT IM BARELY GETTING MY BUZZ GOING AROUND THAT TIME ! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 01:30 PM~7189835
> *THEN WHY U LAUGHING LOCO.  :biggrin:
> *


Ok....it's funny :cheesy: but not right :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW ABOUT WE ALL GO TO JOES THEN CRUISE TO KELLERS....HONK HONK!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 01:32 PM~7189844
> *AND WATCH THE FAMOUS DANCE OFF.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie, there was a video in OffTopic I think of bums dancing...I think I can come up with some cash and make my own video :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 6 2007, 12:37 PM~7189889
> *SAME HERE HOMIE, THE ONLY THING I DON'T LIKE ABOUT KELLERS IS THAT WE GOT TO ROLL OUT AT 12 , SHIT IM BARELY GETTING MY BUZZ GOING AROUND THAT TIME !  :biggrin:
> *



i know and then they "MAKE" u leave its not like the ghetto comes out of us at twelve or some shit. los pinches volios no les dicen nada. oooooooohhhhhhhhh a little spanish lesson for u foos.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Feb 6 2007, 01:37 PM~7189889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really it should be Keller's first since they close first :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 12:43 PM~7189930
> *Always thinking about the important stuff
> Really it should be Keller's first since they close first  :0
> *



the only problem is that its 2 different dyas.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS JUST SET A DATE AND WE ALL SHOW UP. THE WEATHER HAS BEEN PRETTY NICE. SO LETS DO IT LOCOS.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 01:44 PM~7189940
> *the only problem is that its 2 different dyas.
> *


No problem then...Friday Keller and Joes Sat? Well if they close early on Fri it's better for me...I can get my beauty sleep and wake up early Sat and get more shit done on my day off


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 12:49 PM~7189978
> *No problem then...Friday Keller and Joes Sat?  Well if they close early on Fri it's better for me...I can get my beauty sleep and wake up early Sat and get more shit done on my day off
> *



GET SHIT DONE ON YUR DAY OFF MAYBE. BUT BEAUTY SLEEP YEA RIGHT. 

I GOT THESE FOR U TO WEAR ON SATURDAY AT JOES


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 6 2007, 02:41 PM~7189919
> *HOW ABOUT WE ALL GO TO JOES THEN CRUISE TO KELLERS....HONK HONK!!
> *


DAM MR. ORTIZ, YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE JOHN THE HOMIE.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 6 2007, 01:07 PM~7190106
> *DAM MR. ORTIZ, YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE JOHN THE HOMIE.
> *


HEY HEY WHY YOU GOTTA CUT ME SO DEEP? HAHA !!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 6 2007, 12:37 PM~7189889
> *SAME HERE HOMIE, THE ONLY THING I DON'T LIKE ABOUT KELLERS IS THAT WE GOT TO ROLL OUT AT 12 , SHIT IM BARELY GETTING MY BUZZ GOING AROUND THAT TIME !  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FRI.*









*SAT.*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 6 2007, 02:28 PM~7190233
> *FRI.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

We're not starting our cruise-nite at Kellers til first week of April, I don't think that many people start going out there til then anyway...

I do hope the ULA can come up with a better spot than JOE'S BURGERS for Sat nigthts.... that spot is too hidden and out of site...

my 2 cents...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:54 PM~7190018
> *GET SHIT DONE ON YUR  DAY OFF MAYBE. BUT BEAUTY SLEEP YEA RIGHT.
> 
> I GOT THESE FOR U TO WEAR ON SATURDAY AT JOES
> ...


Y EL SOMBRERO ??


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 02:32 PM~7189844
> *I TELL U WHAT I'LL GO CRUISE BEHIND KELLERS WITH U. OR WE CAN ALWAYS GO 2 JOES AND LET A CRACKHEAD CLEANS OUR WHITEWALLS. AND WATCH THE FAMOUS DANCE OFF.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the crackhead need money to . if thats the only way they can make it . then thats the way . :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 6 2007, 05:46 PM~7191444
> *We're not starting our cruise-nite at Kellers til first week of April, I don't think that many people start going out there til then anyway...
> 
> I do hope the ULA can come up with a better spot than JOE'S BURGERS for Sat nigthts.... that spot is too hidden and out of site...
> ...


*AGREED. I POSTED FRIDAYS FOR KELLERS AND SATURDAYS FOR JOE'S BECAUSE IT SEEMS SOME PEOPLE ARE "HELL BENT" ON GOING TO JOE'S. SO I GAVE MY 2 CENTS FOR A QUICK SOLUTION. I TOO HOPE THE ULA CAN COME UP WITH A BETTER SPOT THAN JOE'S. LET'S NOT FOR GET THE MURDER THAT WAS COMMITTED THERE LAST YEAR.*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 6 2007, 07:29 PM~7193523
> *the crackhead need money to . if thats the only way they can make it . then thats the way .  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm with u homie.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

saw joes on that show "The First 48" on A&E a few weeks back, started at joes ended up at hamms tire,


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 7 2007, 04:58 PM~7201241
> *saw joes on that show "The First 48" on A&E a few weeks back, started at joes ended up at hamms tire,
> *


 U KNOW NUTHIN GOOD HAPPENS IN THAT AREA!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 7 2007, 03:58 PM~7201241
> *saw joes on that show "The First 48" on A&E a few weeks back, started at joes ended up at hamms tire,
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 7 2007, 04:58 PM~7201241
> *saw joes on that show "The First 48" on A&E a few weeks back, started at joes ended up at hamms tire,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 6 2007, 05:46 PM~7191444
> *We're not starting our cruise-nite at Kellers til first week of April, I don't think that many people start going out there til then anyway...
> 
> I do hope the ULA can come up with a better spot than JOE'S BURGERS for Sat nigthts.... that spot is too hidden and out of site...
> ...


joes .kellers . we need to start something .? let start 2007 rigth :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 6 2007, 10:27 AM~7188753
> *Dallas Lowriders started one last weekend at the Sonics on Illionis and Westmoreland. It's new one that just opened up. Jay said the manager was cool with them going out there and hanging out. This Sonic has a playground for the kids and a inside dinning area. They allow you to have your beer, but just have it in a cup. They will be out there next weekend due to Techinques's Valentine Dance this Saturday. This may be another spot to start on Saturday nights. :thumbsup:
> Don't forget the ULA Meeting this Thursday at Pugsley Library @ 8:00p.m. meeting will start at 8:30 p.m. :thumbsup:
> *



ANYBODY DOWN!!!! NO CRACK HEADS,WELL LIT!!!!!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 7 2007, 09:30 PM~7204399
> *ANYBODY DOWN!!!! NO CRACK HEADS,WELL LIT!!!!!!!
> *


 Lets try the sonic! You'l be on the front,and no crack heads!  
Lets try it after the dance,its not to far from there! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I was gona go to chicas locas but fu##$ i'l g to sonic :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 8 2007, 05:55 AM~7206772
> *Lets try  the sonic!  You'l be on the front,and no crack heads!
> Lets try it after the dance,its not to far from there! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 7 2007, 05:58 PM~7201241
> *saw joes on that show "The First 48" on A&E a few weeks back, started at joes ended up at hamms tire,
> *


HEARD ABOUT THAT. NOT GOOD.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 8 2007, 05:56 AM~7206775
> *I was gona go to chicas locas but fu##$  i'l g to sonic :biggrin:
> *



Chicas locas,come on dawg, JAGUARS...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 09:29 AM~7207140
> *Chicas locas,come on dawg,  JAGUARS...
> *



Jose like's them stripers with the scar's Homie....
Mabe even a C Section


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:04 AM~7207648
> *Jose like's them stripers with the scar's Homie....
> Mabe even a C Section
> *



umm....he has to leave all that alone.....top shelf only for me...... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 11:12 AM~7207703
> *umm....he has to leave all that alone.....top shelf only for me...... :biggrin:
> *



Come on homie, There good conversation starters.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You wrong for that one David. 

Big ass C-Section scar running down that pansa aguada !!!... LOL...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Is anyone planning to hit up Kellers before the official first week of April as Top Dog stated ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 8 2007, 11:19 AM~7207799
> *You wrong for that one David.
> 
> Big ass C-Section scar running down that pansa aguada !!!... LOL...
> *



:twak: 
What you talking about, I'm with lilJoe..

Nouthing like a C-Section scar say's  " SEXY "

or even seeing a bullet hole mark on her ass while you hiting back bumper..
a vatos name tattoed on her front bumpers are a plus. 


Shit, Just Call me Switch Hitter


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh: .....

check your pM


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:27 AM~7207885
> *:twak:
> What you talking about, I'm with lilJoe..
> 
> ...


SCARS !!!!! YALL PEOPLE OVER THERE GOT IT TWISTED, YOU SUPPOSE TO LEAVE THE BULLETS AND STRETCH MARKS AT HOME..........YUK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 8 2007, 11:32 AM~7207932
> *:uh: .....
> 
> check your pM
> *



Damm Sin, I dont know about your gurl homie... She a bit ugly for me......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 11:37 AM~7207992
> *SCARS !!!!! YALL PEOPLE OVER THERE GOT IT TWISTED, YOU SUPPOSE TO LEAVE THE BULLETS AND STRETCH MARKS AT HOME..........YUK!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Dont get me started Ortiz....

Becues in my book 24's are Yuk! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

You ride and your Donk with your high class gurls...

I will be siting on 13's with a bitch from the hood, Scars and all.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 10:38 AM~7207994
> *Damm Sin, I dont know about your gurl homie... She a bit ugly for me......
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, take a step back. :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 10:40 AM~7208013
> *Dont get me started Ortiz....
> 
> Becues in my book 24's are Yuk! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> ...



no que you ONLY roll 14's ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 8 2007, 11:42 AM~7208028
> *no que you ONLY roll 14's ?
> *


 13's 14's whatever............. My Hood Rat Bitch keeps them clean.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:40 AM~7208013
> *Dont get me started Ortiz....
> 
> Becues in my book 24's are Yuk! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> ...


Well see about that when my 63 HOPSS all over yo ass!!! YouLL be hiding in the back! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 11:46 AM~7208076
> *Well see about that when my 63 HOPSS  all over yo ass!!! YouLL be hiding in the back!    :biggrin:
> *



Oh, big talk for a vato with the tractor wheels..........

I will be and the back with my hood rat and your high class gurl
They will both be showing me there insides


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:49 AM~7208113
> *Oh, big talk for a vato with the tractor wheels..........
> 
> I will be and the back with my hood rat  and your high class gurl
> ...


You wouldnt have a chance with any of my women KIDD..... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 11:53 AM~7208149
> *You wouldnt have a chance with any of my women KIDD..... :biggrin:
> *



Kid :uh: 

Homie Iam not the one playing with Big Ass Tonka Trucks.......

Iam rideing a low low like the big boy's :biggrin:



AnyHow, they all ready show me theres, So now I'm going to show them mine..

============O - - - -  
)


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:55 AM~7208165
> *Kid  :uh:
> 
> Homie Iam not the one playing with Big Ass Tonka Trucks.......
> ...



LOL OKAY BIG DAWG...HONK HONK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 12:02 PM~7208225
> *LOL OKAY BIG DAWG...HONK HONK!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

4 sho.............


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 8 2007, 12:25 PM~7208410
> *:cheesy:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

why dont we set up a date. and all show up. HELLO


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 8 2007, 01:46 PM~7209586
> *why dont we set up a date. and all show up. HELLO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 11:26 AM~7208422
> *:wave:
> *


Hey...PM me when you got online :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

How bout march 2nd ?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:04 AM~7207648
> *Jose like's them stripers with the scar's Homie....
> Mabe even a C Section
> *


 Hey homie, you dont know whats out there carnal,ooops i forgot that you not allowed to go out :0 sorry cant help you there


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 8 2007, 03:48 PM~7211450
> *Hey homie, you dont know whats out there carnal,ooops  i forgot that you not allowed to go out  :0    sorry  cant help you there
> *



LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 03:50 PM~7211472
> *LOL!!! :roflmao:
> *


 Hey homie i went to Jaguars last Saturday.It was bad asss.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 8 2007, 03:55 PM~7211534
> *Hey homie i went to Jaguars last Saturday.It was bad asss.
> *


YES YES, IT IS NICE...SEE YOU AT THE MEETING TONIGHT..


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 03:56 PM~7211545
> *YES YES, IT IS NICE...SEE YOU AT THE MEETING TONIGHT..
> *


 Orale!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 8 2007, 05:48 PM~7211450
> *Hey homie, you dont know whats out there carnal,ooops  i forgot that you not allowed to go out  :0    sorry  cant help you there
> *



:0 Aww Homie,The resone I got Chained & Balled is becues all them hoe's Ya go and see, Well they all be my Baby mama's or Ex-Wife's

5 - Baby mama's & and 3 Ex-Wife's  

What you know about that.....  


I'm a broke ass fool........


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 09:29 AM~7207140
> *Chicas locas,come on dawg,  JAGUARS...
> *


P.T.'S!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BUMP IT.....UNTIL WE FINE OUT WHERE AND THE DAY  '' LOWRIDING FOREVER ''


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

i say the first time we get a break from this crazy ass wheather we should roll to joe's uffin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 9 2007, 11:35 AM~7218197
> *i say the first time  we get a break from this crazy ass wheather we should roll to joe's uffin:
> *



x 2 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

For those interested, Dallas Lowriders went to the the new Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill. I spoke with the manager, he's cool with us going out there on Sat nites. Just wants us to let him know so he can have more workers on duty. It's real nice, good parking and they have a real nice big playground for the kids..  We'll most likey start hanging out there..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 9 2007, 10:35 AM~7218197
> *i say the first time  we get a break from this crazy ass wheather we should roll to joe's uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

Jut don't ride with jon he will stay in the car on the phone :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BUMP IT.....UNTIL WE FINE OUT WHERE AND THE DAY .


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7222727
> *BUMP IT.....UNTIL WE FINE OUT WHERE AND THE DAY .
> *


Where: Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill, that's Oak Cliff for those that don't know.. :0 

Date: Next Sat 2-17
Time: Nite time..some where after 8 or 9pm..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2007, 12:03 AM~7223163
> *Where: Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill, that's Oak Cliff for those that don't know.. :0
> 
> Date: Next Sat 2-17
> ...


WHAT UP JOHN .ALL GOOD


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 10 2007, 12:06 AM~7223581
> *WHAT UP JOHN .ALL GOOD
> *


You already know it homie..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2007, 01:16 AM~7223616
> *You already know it homie..
> *


  I'LL SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2007, 10:03 PM~7223163
> *Where: Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill, that's Oak Cliff for those that don't know.. :0
> 
> Date: Next Sat 2-17
> ...



Then saturday it is then. already bring ur rides and ur cameras cuz its gonna be on. hopefully the weather dont fuck up our plans. :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 05:32 PM~7212405
> *:0  Aww Homie,The resone I got Chained & Balled is becues all them hoe's Ya go and see,  Well they all be my Baby mama's or Ex-Wife's
> 
> 5 - Baby mama's & and 3 Ex-Wife's
> ...


 You wish hahahahha :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7225055
> *Then saturday it is then. already bring ur rides and ur cameras cuz its gonna be on. hopefully the weather dont fuck up our plans.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 











:biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 10 2007, 11:41 AM~7225144
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



you know what sound good rigth now ' JOE'S BURGERS ' :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 10 2007, 10:53 AM~7225201
> *you know what sound good rigth now  ' JOE'S BURGERS '  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 10 2007, 09:53 AM~7225201
> *you know what sound good rigth now  ' JOE'S BURGERS '  :biggrin:
> *



IF IT SOUNDS SO GOOD THEN WHY DONT U SET A DATE. :0


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

i will see you soon, once i get the caddi out here.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 02:42 PM~7226086
> *IF IT SOUNDS SO GOOD THEN WHY DONT U SET A DATE.  :0
> *


SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

Been by Keller's.........they got construction in the building next door and it doesnt allow to go to the back. Might help narrow down the desicion.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Feb 11 2007, 03:20 PM~7233117
> *Been by Keller's.........they got construction in the building next door and it doesnt allow to go to the back. Might help narrow down the desicion.
> *


sup :wave: you ready to cruise


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 12 2007, 12:06 PM~7239360
> *sup :wave: you ready to cruise
> *


YES SIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Feb 12 2007, 04:48 PM~7240978
> *YES SIR!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## el Jeffe (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn, you homies got me wishin I was back in D-town. I'm stuck in Brooklyn, it's been below freezin for like 2 weeks. N my lowlows stuck in Cali....


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2007, 12:03 AM~7223163
> *Where: Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill, that's Oak Cliff for those that don't know.. :0
> 
> Date: Next Sat 2-17
> ...


*Finally something closer im down with this location. Here we can bring our own beer Joes and Kellers were not. Sonic we will be on 2 main roads and not off I-30 or in the back of Kellers so I down with this idea ,change is good. *  this is just my to cents


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el Jeffe_@Feb 12 2007, 10:38 PM~7244802
> *Damn, you homies got me wishin I was back in D-town.  I'm stuck in Brooklyn, it's been below freezin for like 2 weeks.  N my lowlows stuck in Cali....
> *


 :0 music to my ears....I miss home :angry: I will be done there soon to visit my father


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 12 2007, 09:46 PM~7244922
> ****** you aint even ganna go  j/k </span>*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

so whats it going to be ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 13 2007, 10:16 PM~7253290
> *so whats it going to be ?
> *



X2


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

WHAT ABOUT THE AUTOZONE & 7-11 ON GREENVILLE AVE, WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT SPOT?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA THAT WAS A CHILL SPOT THERE ON GREENVILLE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Man we need to come up with something.

How about rotating the spots so that everyone is motivated to come out ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 12:42 PM~7268605
> *Man we need to come up with something.
> 
> How about rotating the spots so that everyone is motivated to come out ?
> *


 :0 

When was this again? What date? What time? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 15 2007, 01:04 PM~7268811
> *:0
> 
> When was this again?  What date?  What time?  :biggrin:
> *



Whenever....

March 2 nd :dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 01:08 PM~7268847
> *Whenever....
> 
> March 2 nd  :dunno:
> *


 :0 March 2nd? What about tonight niccah :biggrin: 

I thought fools wanted to do something this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 15 2007, 02:09 PM~7268863
> *:0  March 2nd?  What about tonight niccah  :biggrin:
> 
> I thought fools wanted to do something this weekend? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 15 2007, 01:09 PM~7268863
> *:0  March 2nd?  What about tonight niccah  :biggrin:
> 
> I thought fools wanted to do something this weekend? :dunno:
> *



TONIGHT ???? WHere at then ???!!


I'm down for this friday night too !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 02:39 PM~7269199
> *TONIGHT ???? WHere at then ???!!
> I'm down for this friday night too !
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

NO MAKING FACES DAVID !!!!...... :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 03:10 PM~7269512
> *NO MAKING FACES DAVID !!!!...... :uh:
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

Where at? Tonight? Saturday? Whats it going to be?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Does Kellers still have that construction going on ?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_* SONIC IN OAKCLIFF!!!!! SAT NITE!!!! *_


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Feb 15 2007, 12:37 PM~7268552
> *WHAT ABOUT THE AUTOZONE & 7-11 ON GREENVILLE AVE, WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT SPOT?
> 
> 
> ...


They made us leave the parking lot by the Autozone and 7-11. Per the owners they didn't want us parking there. We'll be at the Sonic in Oak Cliff this Sat nite..


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*its on and popin now count me in* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

what time does the sonic close and what time is everyone rolling


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THAT SONIC WAS A COOL LIL SPOT JSUT NEEDED TO BE WARMER :biggrin: I THINK THAT COULD GET SOMETHINGS GOING ONLY THING IS THE POLICE STATION IS RIGHT THERE LOL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*YEAH BUT THEY DONT FUCK WITH U!!!!!!! *_HAD A GOOD TIME!!!! SEE YALL THERE NEXT SAT!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 18 2007, 08:19 AM~7289842
> * YEAH BUT THEY DONT FUCK WITH U!!!!!!!  HAD A GOOD TIME!!!! SEE YALL THERE NEXT SAT!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I went to Joe's Burgers Last night, no one was there  
So, I headed to the Sonic ...... and I did find it, I fprgot what street it was on  
I ended up eating at the Sonic on Ft. Worth Ave.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 18 2007, 11:28 AM~7290273
> *I went to Joe's Burgers Last night, no one was there
> So, I headed to the Sonic ...... and I did find it, I fprgot what street it was on
> I ended up eating at the Sonic on Ft. Worth Ave.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: YEA CANT WAIT TIL IT WARMS UP U COULD GET THAT SPOT CRACKIN


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've never been to this park but Sal said it was bad ass.. Heard though that over the years it's been over run by a seedy crowd (hotos) on Sunday's. So I say let give it a roll and take it back on Sundays. I'm down as soon as I get one of my Cars running again :0 ...
We can chill on Sat nite and cruise Sun afternoon.. We can never have to much cruising and chill'n.... That's for surrrr... :0   
Someone in the Ft worth area if you can get something going out there I'll be there also, Like the old 'Who' song said, I'm mobile...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 18 2007, 11:31 AM~7290042
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*my bad t ill go this week eng 4 sure just call me so we can meet up *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 18 2007, 10:28 AM~7290273
> *I went to Joe's Burgers Last night, no one was there
> So, I headed to the Sonic ...... and I did find it, I fprgot what street it was on
> I ended up eating at the Sonic on Ft. Worth Ave.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 17 2007, 12:29 AM~7284115
> *its on and popin now count me in :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey we're still waiting for u at the sonic. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 02:22 PM~7298230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



so near but so far....... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 01:30 PM~7298870
> *so near  but so far....... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



why u crying. :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 03:41 PM~7298944
> *why u crying.  :0
> *



Becues I feel lift out


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 01:30 PM~7298870
> *so near  but so far....... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 02:22 PM~7298240
> *hey we're still waiting for u at the sonic.  :biggrin:
> *


*no gas * :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

* i wanted to go put i was on lock down  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 20 2007, 10:29 AM~7306321
> * i wanted to go put i was on lock down
> *


I feel you bro !....I wanted to go to but the wife was like, "we already spent 8 hrs at the autorama, y todavia quieres ver MAS carros "??? :roflmao:


Some pics


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty+Feb 20 2007, 10:29 AM~7306321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

A famous man once said..."Dont be pu$$y wiped....Wipe that pu$$y"

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 20 2007, 10:38 AM~7306397
> *:0
> 
> A famous man once said..."Dont be pu$$y wiped....Wipe that pu$$y"
> ...


 :roflmao: 

True, but another wise man said " let her win this battle, but the war is yours" !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone snap pics of this saturdays Sonic meet? :dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 10:39 AM~7306407
> *:roflmao:
> 
> True, but another wise man said " let her win this battle, but the war is yours" !
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Touche :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7306407
> *:roflmao:
> 
> True, but another wise man said " let her win this battle, but the war is yours" !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I just say "shut yo mouth" guys learn it.haha lol....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 11:52 AM~7307047
> *I just say "shut yo mouth" guys learn it.haha lol....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 20 2007, 09:38 AM~7306397
> *:0
> 
> A famous man once said..."Dont be pu$$y wiped....Wipe that pu$$y"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: its all good she's going out of town this wed wont be back till sat nite :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7307047
> *I just say "shut yo mouth" guys learn it.haha lol....
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: we got to learn from the baller :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

No no Im not a baller, Im just a squirrel trying to get a nut.lol!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty+Feb 20 2007, 11:55 AM~7307085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 10:58 AM~7307127
> *No no Im not a baller, Im just a squirrel trying to get a nut.lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 11:58 AM~7307127
> *No no Im not a baller, Im just a squirrel trying to get a nut.lol!
> *


Dont let your lady know....then you will be a squirrel with no nuts :0 hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 12:52 PM~7307047
> *I just say "shut yo mouth" guys learn it.haha lol....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What Happend whan you were going to Odessa homie.....

did it back fire ? :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7307047
> *I just say "shut yo mouth" guys learn it.haha lol....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2007, 12:03 PM~7307186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What Happend whan you were going to Odessa homie.....
> 
> ...


Uh oh, somebody has chisme.... :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: 

 *Just Say No To Chisme *  :nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2007, 12:08 PM~7307227
> *:uh:
> 
> Just Say No To Chisme     :nono:
> *



CHISME = Pirateria


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 11:06 AM~7307208
> *Uh oh, somebody has chisme.... :roflmao:
> *


I was hung over...... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 12:14 PM~7307279
> *I was hung over...... :biggrin:
> *



You cant use that as an excuse....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 01:14 PM~7307279
> *I was hung over...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: And you were sick for the Dance..... 


I think it more like this



Mr. Ortiz -------> :buttkick: <--------- Ms. Ortiz


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao: 


Or


Mr Ortiz "PLEASE!!??"" ---> :worship: :nono: <-----Ms Ortiz "ya te dije que NO"


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 02:37 PM~7308137
> *:roflmao:
> Or
> Mr Ortiz  "PLEASE!!??"" ---> :worship:  :nono: <-----Ms Ortiz "ya te dije que NO"
> *



No, more like

_*Baller. Ortiz* _ "PLEASE!!??"" ---> :worship: :nono: <-----Ms Ortiz "ya te dije que NO"


_*Baller. Ortiz* _ :tears:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 20 2007, 01:33 PM~7308118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2007, 01:39 PM~7308153
> *No, more like
> 
> Baller. Ortiz  "PLEASE!!??"" ---> :worship:  :nono: <-----Ms Ortiz "ya te dije que NO"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I CANT STOP LAUGHNG!!!

:0 there goes a pedito...I hope no one heard....or smelled :ugh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

haha very funny clowns....lol!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 20 2007, 01:48 PM~7308224
> *haha very funny clowns....lol!
> *


We knew you'd laugh.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 20 2007, 02:47 PM~7308212
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I CANT STOP LAUGHNG!!!
> 
> :0 there goes a pedito...I hope no one heard....or smelled :ugh:
> ...


 :angry: I can smell it !


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 20 2007, 12:47 PM~7308212
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I CANT STOP LAUGHNG!!!
> 
> :0 there goes a pedito...I hope no one heard....or smelled :ugh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 20 2007, 01:49 PM~7308231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Dont know whats worse,

El Pedito

or 

David smelling it..... :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 03:56 PM~7308806
> *Dont know whats worse,
> 
> El Pedito
> ...



Me, Smelling it !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I bet it smelled like queso de chivo left out on a hot summer day !!! :barf:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 20 2007, 02:57 PM~7308820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Scrammbled eggs with cheese and doritos :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 20 2007, 03:07 PM~7308920
> *
> More like Scrammbled eggs with cheese and doritos  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, damn I've been there before. My wife wouldnt even come around.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 03:10 PM~7308935
> *HAHA, damn I've been there before. My wife wouldnt even come around.
> *


Just do this. Get a blanket...wrap it around you and stand behind the door. Call her and when you hear her comming tirate tu peditos and as she passes the door throw the blanket on her. He she stops moving and you hear the "THONK" on the floor take the blanket off and drag her where ever you want her :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: You 2 are not right.................


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 20 2007, 03:34 PM~7309144
> *Just do this.  Get a blanket...wrap it around you and stand behind the door.  Call her and when you hear her comming tirate tu peditos and as she passes the door throw the blanket on her.  He she stops moving and you hear the "THONK" on the floor take the blanket off and drag her where ever you want her  :biggrin:
> *



LOL,,,, I'm gonna that come March 18th !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont make me laugh again....you know what happen last time :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2007, 12:39 PM~7308153
> *No, more like
> 
> Baller. Ortiz  "PLEASE!!??"" ---> :worship:  :nono: <-----Ms Ortiz "ya te dije que NO"
> ...


 Dammmm guey! :0 
Is that true Mr Ortiz?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Too bad i had to work that night


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 19 2007, 12:06 PM~7298106
> *my bad t ill go this week eng 4 sure just call me  so we can meet up
> *


ORALE, BUDWEISERS ON YOU 4 MISSING OUT THIS LAST SATURDAY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 20 2007, 04:20 PM~7310053
> *Dammmm  guey! :0
> Is that true Mr Ortiz?
> *


UMMM HELL NO!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 08:48 AM~7315223
> *UMMM  HELL NO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No te aguites guey!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 21 2007, 07:53 AM~7315242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No te aguites guey!
> *


WHATS UP VGP? WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 08:55 AM~7315249
> *WHATS UP VGP? WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?
> *



x2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHEN R WE GOING TO JOES. SOMEONE SET A DATE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 08:09 AM~7315314
> *WHAT IT DEW
> *



wuzzzzzzzz up SAL?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I think they said it was gonna rain both days this weekend :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 08:55 AM~7315249
> *WHATS UP VGP? WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?
> *





> *Today
> Feb 21  Sunny
> 78°/46° 10%
> 
> ...



Looks like a fucked on Friday and Saturday and a beautiful Sunday! So I will be up and out on Sunday...I hear Greenville Ave is the spot, so thats where I will be :biggrin: 

Whats up with you guys, Ortiz, Sin, and Ven?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HONK! HONK!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2007, 11:46 AM~7208076
> *Well see about that when  my 63 HOPSS  all over yo ass!!!  YouLL be hiding in the back!    :biggrin:
> *




You takeing your Hopper Out for Easter Sunday Ortiz ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 09:27 AM~7315407
> *You takeing your Hopper Out for Easter Sunday Ortiz ?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Na its not ready yet.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I may be busy sunday. Have to wait on what David says. 

But if that goes under then what time will you be out on Greenville ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 09:27 AM~7315407
> *You takeing your Hopper Out for Easter Sunday Ortiz ?
> *


I didnt know you were building a hopper Ortiz ?

You still work at Carlisle ?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 21 2007, 08:16 AM~7315353
> *Looks like a fucked on Friday and Saturday and a beautiful Sunday!  So I will be up and out on Sunday...I hear Greenville Ave is the spot, so thats where I will be  :biggrin:
> 
> Whats up with you guys, Ortiz, Sin, and Ven?
> *



JUST LET ME KNOW WHERE TO GO AND WE'LL BE THERE. WHERE AT ON GREENVILLE.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Nope I dont work there anymore..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 08:32 AM~7315455
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHERE TO GO AND WE'LL BE THERE. WHERE AT ON GREENVILLE.
> *



Where at on Greenville will yall be chilling at?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Is greenville a cruisin spot or a hang out spot?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 08:10 AM~7315324
> *wuzzzzzzzz up SAL?
> *



WASSUP MR ORTIZ. HOWS IT HONKIN HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 08:34 AM~7315469
> *Where at on Greenville will yall be chilling at?
> *



I DONT EVEN KNOW HOMIE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This past saturday at the Autorama I talked to some older fellas that belong to Late Great Chevy's and they informed me of events they have in Carrollton.

Second Saturday of each month

LINK


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Sin7, VENOM65, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VGP


WHAT UP TO ALL THE HOMIES.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 10:29 AM~7315430
> *Na its not ready yet.
> *



Looks ready to me


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 09:43 AM~7315514
> *Sin7, VENOM65, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VGP
> WHAT UP TO ALL THE HOMIES.
> *


que onda homie....

So is it for sure going down on sunday ? I've never been to Greenville Ave, so i dont know what intersections or restuarants go off. 

Who's been there before ??


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 10:43 AM~7315514
> *Sin7, VENOM65, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VGP
> WHAT UP TO ALL THE HOMIES.
> *



What up bro....... 
Mabe This weekend I wont get Lost.........


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 08:43 AM~7315513
> *This past saturday at the Autorama I talked to some older fellas that belong to Late Great Chevy's and they informed me of events they have in Carrollton.
> 
> Second Saturday of each month
> ...



NICE, PINCHES VOLIOS BE GETTIN DOWN


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 08:45 AM~7315527
> *que onda homie....
> 
> So is it for sure going down on sunday ? I've never been to Greenville Ave, so i dont know what intersections or restuarants go off.
> ...



I KNOW THE MAJESTIX ARE ALWAYS THERE SO THEY KNOW I'LL FIND OUT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 08:45 AM~7315533
> *What up bro.......
> Mabe This weekend I wont get Lost.........
> *


I'M GONNA PM U MY NUMBER THAT WAY IF U DO GET LOST U CAN CALL. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MAN WE DONT HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO. DO WE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 09:45 AM~7315534
> *I KNOW THE MAJESTIX ARE ALWAYS THERE SO THEY KNOW I'LL FIND OUT.
> ......
> NICE, PINCHES VOLIOS BE GETTIN DOWN
> *



Yeah man those old dudes were cool as hell too. They had a nice line up at the autorama. 2 64's, 1 OG 62', 2 58's....... :0 

Orale, find out and let us know.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP WIT IT EX214GIRL.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 08:49 AM~7315555
> *Yeah man those old dudes were cool as hell too. They had a nice line up at the autorama. 2 64's, 1 OG 62', 2 58's....... :0
> 
> Orale, find out and let us know.
> *



I FELL IN LOVE WITH THOSE 58S. THOSE BITCHES WERE BAD. ESPECIALLY THE WHITE ONE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 08:43 AM~7315515
> *Looks ready to me
> 
> 
> ...



HA HA I'M GONNA DO THAT TO MY NEXT IMPALA. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Luis you working on your 64 this weekend.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 09:51 AM~7315565
> *I FELL IN LOVE WITH THOSE 58S. THOSE BITCHES WERE BAD. ESPECIALLY THE WHITE ONE.
> *


*The Elvis 58...*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Feb 21 2007, 09:43 AM~7315514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That what I was going back and look for :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 09:49 AM~7315553
> *MAN WE DONT HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO. DO WE
> *


Nope


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 09:53 AM~7315579
> *  Luis you working on your 64 this weekend.....
> *



Just polish up my trim. You know, just small things that I can do from home with out having to drive to the painters....

I bought that Mother Alum polish and powerball. Damn that stuff is adicting. I wanna polish EVERYTHING !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 10:56 AM~7315600
> *Just polish up my trim. You know, just small things that I can do from home with out having to drive to the painters....
> 
> I bought that Mother Alum polish and powerball. Damn that stuff is adicting. I wanna polish EVERYTHING !!!!
> *



:uh: Dont look down Luis !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 08:55 AM~7315591
> *The Elvis 58...
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THE ONE. THE ONLY PART I DIDNT LIKE WAS THE CONT KIT. KINDA FUNKY LOOKIN. OTHER THAN THAT AS MY BRO MARK WOULD SAY. THAT BITCH IS BAD.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 09:58 AM~7315607
> *:uh:  Dont look down Luis !
> *


what you mean?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 21 2007, 08:55 AM~7315595
> *Wazzaapppaaannniiiinnnngggg....psst psst psst
> I want to do something on Sunday, where ever it is it dont matter    I been down Greenville before, but not with everyone, so I dont know what excactly the deal is.
> :twak:
> ...



WHAT UP LOCO. BEEP BEEP HEY HOW DO U DO THAT THING WHERE U CAN QUOTE DIFFERENT PEOPLE ON ONE POST LIKE THAT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Sal, what day were you at the Autorama ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 10:01 AM~7315626
> *WHAT UP LOCO. BEEP BEEP HEY HOW DO U DO THAT THING WHERE U CAN QUOTE DIFFERENT PEOPLE ON ONE POST LIKE THAT.
> *


Beep beep....it's cool at work, becuase I am here, but at home I got to get up everytime :uh: 

When you quote the person, instead of using the quote with the read arrow icon use the other one to the left of it. if you put the mouse over it it will saw ( + ). Just click it and it will turn red and click on the other posts that you want. When your done hit Post Reply from the bottem and all the quotes will be there!

Try it....you'll like it :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 09:02 AM~7315633
> *Sal, what day were you at the Autorama ?
> *



FRIDAY AND SATURDAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 21 2007, 09:06 AM~7315665
> *Beep beep....it's cool at work, becuase I am here, but at home I got to get up everytime  :uh:
> 
> When you quote the person, instead of using the quote with the read arrow icon use the other one to the left of it.  if you put the mouse over it it will saw ( + ).  Just click it and it will turn red and click on the other posts that you want.  When your done hit Post Reply from the bottem and all the quotes will be there!
> ...



I CANT GET IT TO WORK. WHEN I CLICK ON THE + IT TURNS INTO A - AND THEN WHAT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 10:09 AM~7315691
> *FRIDAY AND SATURDAY
> *



Saturday afternoon ? I was up there from 2:00-9:00....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 10:12 AM~7315704
> *I CANT GET IT TO WORK. WHEN I CLICK ON THE + IT TURNS INTO A - AND THEN WHAT.
> *


Yeah....once you click on it IT WILL TURN RED! The ( - ) means that if you want to take it off just click it again.

Select everyone you want to quote and then AT THE BOTTEM OF LIL HIT ADD REPLY. Everyone you wanted to quote will be there!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone got any coil over cups for the bottom for sale?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 11:43 AM~7315819
> *Anyone got any coil over cups for the bottom for sale?
> *



:biggrin: all you had to do is ask homie.........

what you need my ***** ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 10:51 AM~7315871
> *:biggrin:  all you had to do is ask homie.........
> 
> what you need my ***** ?
> *



David you should open up a Hyraulic Quicky Mart !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

coil over cups for the of the springs.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 11:53 AM~7315897
> *coil over cups for the of the springs.
> *


 Fellow me to my office ---------------> " PM "


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 10:58 AM~7315950
> *Fellow me to my office ---------------> " PM  "
> *



Mira mira....El business man tiene oficina :uh: 

Ortiz be sure to read the fine print ! :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 12:01 PM~7315985
> *Mira mira....El business man tiene oficina  :uh:
> 
> Ortiz be sure to read the fine print ! :biggrin: j/k
> *



:uh: 

:twak: you dont like the store, shop somewhere els :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Never said I didnt like the store. As a matter of fact I got something on layaway at your store


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 12:21 PM~7316159
> *Never said I didnt like the store. As a matter of fact I got something on layaway at your store
> *



Looks like we lost a payment ........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 11:22 AM~7316167
> *Looks like we lost a payment ...........  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Do i have to make a call to Judge Judy ? :nono:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 12:33 PM~7316251
> *Do i have to make a call to Judge Judy ? :nono:
> *


 

:uh:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 12:39 PM~7316294
> *:uh:
> *


majestics in the house  let ride .


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7316344
> *
> 
> majestics in the house   let ride .
> *



meet where to where ? ? ?

who's hit up Joe's this Saturday


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 21 2007, 11:46 AM~7316344
> *
> 
> majestics in the house   let ride .
> *


Trying to get something together for this sunday off of Greenville Ave. 

Is Sanchez's glass house ready ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 11:47 AM~7316355
> *meet where  to where  ? ? ?
> 
> who's hit up Joe's this Saturday
> *


In the rain? :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 11:47 AM~7316355
> *meet where  to where  ? ? ?
> 
> who's hit up Joe's this Saturday
> *



It may rain saturday evening remember.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 11:48 AM~7316359
> *Trying to get something together for this sunday off of Greenville Ave.
> 
> Is Sanchez's glass house ready ?
> *


He still got it torn down


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Cool....


Is there a good bar or restaurant with a patio on greenville where we can kick it? Throw back a few.....


Or was this a cruise only?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 21 2007, 11:46 AM~7316344
> *
> 
> majestics in the house   let ride .
> *


:wave:

Sunday...looks like a good day :biggrin: 

You comming out to play?


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ahhhh cruising sunday afternoons(i love it) ,,,,ok where?????????


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Somewhere off of Greenville Ave. 

None of us has been able to think of a cross street or place to meet up at.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7317711
> *Somewhere off of Greenville Ave.
> 
> None of us has been able to think of a cross street or place to meet up at.
> *



Taco Cabana is a good spot on Greenville, there is lots of action there.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Feb 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7317377
> *ahhhh cruising sunday afternoons(i love it) ,,,,ok where?????????
> *



GREENVILLE AVE. DONT EXACTLY NO WHERE BUT I'LL FIND OUT. AND WE WILL BE THERE. U GONNA BE READY. I HEAR THE CAPRICE IS DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 21 2007, 01:31 PM~7317739
> *Taco Cabana is a good spot on Greenville, there is lots of action there.
> *



I LIKE TACOS.LETS DO THIS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* TACO CABANA off GREENVILLE this sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!




aaaah yeah !!!!!! *



What time though?????


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 01:35 PM~7317760
> * TACO CABANA off GREENVILLE this sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> aaaah yeah !!!!!!
> What time though?????
> *



LETS DO THIS WHAT TIME.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What time?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I have an appointment at 5:00......

How bout 6:15 ish ?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE PASA MIJO ESTAS ENFERMO. NESITAS UN CHOT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Si pero un Chot de Tequila !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 21 2007, 03:57 PM~7317958
> *QUE PASA MIJO ESTAS ENFERMO. NESITAS UN CHOT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 01:59 PM~7317982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Si pero un Chot de Tequila !!!
> *






MI TU UN CHOT DE TEQUILA. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

So what time we meeting up ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 03:43 PM~7317833
> *I have an appointment at 5:00......
> 
> How bout 6:15 ish ?
> ...



:cheesy: your so cool Sin !


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

Whats up everyone, New York Lowrider here

I`m so glade that there is an active lowrider community in Dallas/Ft.Worth, as I am going to be moving there soon, well not soon, but in the next year in Arlington. It`s hard lowriding in ny, not much low low`s, and the lowriders i do know are never down to cruise or wash there cars or set up a weekly get together, and there always doing some dumb shit to mess up there rides, low and slow is the way to go homies. Hopefully i`ll meet up with all u guys in the future. adios


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 03:12 PM~7318108
> *:cheesy:  your so cool Sin !
> *


 :cheesy: 

6:00 Is to late no? It starts getting dark hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2007, 03:12 PM~7318108
> *:cheesy:  your so cool Sin !
> 
> That's why I am gonna top you and buy the next 5 rounds. I wanna be cooler than you. Maybe I'll change my name to Sin-6, cause you still better than me.
> *



Why thank you David. I am flattered. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Feb 21 2007, 03:18 PM~7318164
> *Whats up everyone, New York Lowrider here
> 
> I`m so glade that there is an active lowrider community in Dallas/Ft.Worth, as I am going to be moving there soon, well not soon, but in the next year in Arlington. It`s hard lowriding in ny, not much low low`s, and the lowriders  i do know are never down to cruise or wash there cars or set up a weekly get together,  and there always doing some dumb shit to mess up there rides, low and slow is the way to go homies. Hopefully i`ll meet up with all u guys in the future. adios
> *


For sure homie, you'll meet alot of cool people down here in the Big D. We're ALL like family.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT TIME FELLAS?HONK!HONK!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I think Sal and VGP wanted to do it around 5:00. I wont be able to roll up there till 6:00ish.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ill be there at 5 also...


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 05:20 PM~7318182
> *For sure homie, you'll meet alot of cool people down here in the Big D. We're ALL like family.....
> *



I see, can`t wait. Nice choice in a daily driver Sin, got the same for my daily, but it`s not a limited, before I leave long island prob going to sell my monte, cause I want to start fresh down there. I want to move up to a caddy or impala, 63 my favorite.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Feb 21 2007, 03:29 PM~7318269
> *I see, can`t wait. Nice choice in a daily driver Sin, got the same for my daily, but it`s not a limited, before I leave long island prob going to sell my monte, cause I want to start fresh down there. I want to move up to a caddy or impala, 63 my favorite.
> *


Thanks bro. So are you making a career move or what?


So 5:00 is the official Taco Cabana meet. Right ?


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 05:32 PM~7318303
> *Thanks bro. So are you making a career move or what?
> So 5:00 is the official Taco Cabana meet.  Right ?
> *



My mom and sister moved to Arlington a year ago, starting to miss them. So me and girl decided to get an apartment or condo over there, so we can be closer to them, besides that it`s just better over there then here on long island, it is really bad over here, prices are through the roof, gas forget about it, tax, etc and everyone hates everybody i`m tired of doing bad things to survive, everytime i visit Texas everyone is nice and relax. She`s going to be teaching down there and i`m probably going to jump into somthing i always wanted to do for a while real estate or animation.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Feb 21 2007, 03:39 PM~7318375
> *My mom and sister moved to Arlington a year ago, starting to miss them. So me and girl  decided to get an apartment or condo over there, so we can be closer to them, besides that it`s just better over there then here on long island, it is really bad over here, prices are through the roof, gas forget about it, tax, etc and everyone hates everybody i`m tired of doing bad things to survive, everytime i visit Texas everyone is nice and relax. She`s going to be teaching down there and i`m probably going to jump into somthing i always wanted to do for a while real estate or animation.
> *


^what you mean by that?^


...Well down here your best bet is probably Real Estate. That field seems to have ALOT of profit. Houses are poppin up left and right.


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 05:42 PM~7318396
> *^what you mean by that?^
> ...Well down here your best bet is probably Real Estate. That field seems to have ALOT of profit. Houses are poppin up left and right.
> *



Yea I love real estate people, people need places to live. How`s your 64 going, what have you done on it so far?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Feb 21 2007, 04:06 PM~7318598
> *Yea I love real estate people, people need places to live. How`s your 64 going, what have you done on it so far?
> *



It's at the painters for now. Getting body work done. Taking it one step at a time.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* Head count for this sunday ???? *

VGP
Venom

quien mas.....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 04:10 PM~7318647
> * Head count for this sunday ????
> 
> VGP
> ...


  

Just mention beer and everyone will come out the woodworks :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

LOL.....

I see Station X is up in here taking a peek. Majestix gonna roll ?


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 20 2007, 11:55 AM~7307085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its all good she's going out of town this wed wont be back till  sat nite  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Better be good or im gonna tell it! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Feb 21 2007, 04:53 PM~7318999
> *:nono: Better be good or im gonna tell it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 05:31 PM~7318821
> *LOL.....
> 
> I see Station X is up in here taking a peek. Majestix gonna roll ?
> *



LET'S GET IT GOIN ! 

NEW THREAD GREENVILLE AVE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=320851


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 21 2007, 05:01 PM~7319074
> *LET'S GET IT GOIN !
> 
> NEW THREAD GREENVILLE AVE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=320851
> *


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 21 2007, 05:01 PM~7319067
> *:0
> *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Feb 21 2007, 03:53 PM~7318999
> *:nono: Better be good or im gonna tell it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

count me in homies ,if the car is ready :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Feb 21 2007, 06:53 PM~7320065
> *count me in homies ,if the car is ready :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

what up


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:54 AM~7371769
> *why dont we try another spot. what about joes this saturday. joes has showed us alot of support in letting us use his place to chill and he doesnt bitch about anything. it might not be the best location but all in all its good chill spot.
> *


BRING BACK JOE'S BURGERS!

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Feb 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7373252
> *BRING BACK JOE'S BURGERS!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Feb 28 2007, 01:56 PM~7373252
> *BRING BACK JOE'S BURGERS!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Feb 28 2007, 12:56 PM~7373252
> *BRING BACK JOE'S BURGERS!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

SO IS IT ON FOR SATURDAY NITE? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Mar 1 2007, 08:30 AM~7380479
> *SO IS IT ON FOR SATURDAY NITE?  :cheesy:
> *


Yup


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JOES IS BACK OR WHAT!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

IM DOWN....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 1 2007, 10:17 AM~7380665
> *IM DOWN....
> *


x2


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 1 2007, 09:11 AM~7380641
> *JOES IS BACK !!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



IT'S GONNA BE ON! :cheesy:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 1 2007, 08:17 AM~7380665
> *IM DOWN....
> *


hell yea me 2 wuz up Mr. Ortiz what been going down


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 1 2007, 08:17 AM~7380665
> *IM DOWN....
> *


I CAN'T SAY YET I GOT TO CHECK WITH MY P.O. ! :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 1 2007, 05:25 PM~7384477
> *I CAN'T SAY YET I GOT TO CHECK WITH MY P.O. !  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*SONIC!!!!!!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS SPOT!!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 28 2007, 03:54 PM~7374002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Grilled cheese sammiches!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 1 2007, 08:34 PM~7385122
> *Grilled cheese sammiches!! :biggrin:
> *


I stepped up to grill cheese and fajita sammiches...... :0


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill be at any spot if tha G-ride is ready :dunno:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN FOR SATURDAY WERES EVERYONE GONNA BE JOES BURGER OR SONIC :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Mar 1 2007, 07:17 PM~7384941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Sonics was Friday and Joes Saturday and Taco Cabana Sunday? :dunno:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Feb 28 2007, 09:54 AM~7371769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOT 2 SPOTS?

:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 1 2007, 10:57 PM~7386658
> *I thought Sonics was Friday and Joes Saturday and Taco Cabana Sunday? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 1 2007, 08:57 PM~7386658
> *I thought Sonics was Friday and Joes Saturday and Taco Cabana Sunday? :dunno:
> *


That sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx has the meetings at Sonics on Friday nights..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Friday Night, Sonics

Saturday Night, Joes

Sunday Night, Taco Cabana/Greenville*


*We all gonna be some fat fools by the end of summer. * ......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2007, 08:42 AM~7389324
> *Friday Night, Sonics
> 
> Saturday Night, Joes
> ...



:uh: speak about yourself Sin, I'm already fat........ :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 2 2007, 06:53 AM~7389365
> *:uh:  speak about yourself Sin, I'm already fat........  :biggrin:
> *


x2 were not fat were just fluffy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

WUZZZZ UP? So what's the deal? Where is everyone going?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 2 2007, 11:05 AM~7389898
> *x2 were not fat were just fluffy :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Yea ! Hoe's like Fluffy :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 2 2007, 10:07 AM~7389908
> *:thumbsup:  Yea !  Hoe's like Fluffy  :biggrin:
> *


*Dont let the wives hear you cause then vienen los Chanklasos... *hno:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2007, 11:40 AM~7390904
> *Dont let the wives hear you cause then vienen los Chanklasos... hno:
> *


you aint lying dawg :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh: :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Mar 1 2007, 07:30 AM~7380479
> *SO IS IT ON FOR SATURDAY NITE?  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Mar 1 2007, 09:30 AM~7380479
> *SO IS IT ON FOR SATURDAY NITE?  :cheesy:
> *


I'll be out there at Joe's..........


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO WERE IS EVERYONE GONNA BE SATURDAY NGIHT LETS GET A SOLID SPOT SO EVERYONE CAN COME THREW N A TIME WERE EVERYONE WILL KNOW WERE TO BE :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

POST SOME PIC'S FROM JOE'S BURGER'S I HEARD TEXAS DOES IT BIG.

DOES JOE'S BURGER'S HAVE THE TURN OUT'S LIKE SAMS BURGER'S IN CALI???


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

ULA


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 2 2007, 10:05 AM~7389898
> *x2 were not fat were just fluffy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

SO WHATS THE REAL DEAL ,IS ANYBODY GOING TO JOE'S ? :dunno:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

Joe's is cool spot


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

JOES! JOES! JOES! JOES! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Mar 3 2007, 02:23 PM~7397740
> *JOES! JOES! JOES! JOES! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO WHAT IS IT JOES OR SONIC WHATS THE DAMN DEAL TINY DANNY WERE U GUYS ROLLIN WHATS UP


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

So what time is everyone going to Joes


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

whos going where darn it :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 3 2007, 01:48 PM~7397011
> *SO WHATS THE REAL DEAL ,IS ANYBODY GOING TO JOE'S ? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7398296
> *SO WHAT IS IT JOES OR SONIC WHATS THE DAMN DEAL TINY DANNY WERE U GUYS ROLLIN WHATS UP
> *


It's going to be Joe's homie!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JOES WAS COOL ALST NGIHT A LIL COLD BUT A FEW PEOPLE CAME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 4 2007, 01:15 AM~7401028
> *JOES WAS COOL ALST NGIHT A LIL COLD BUT A FEW PEOPLE CAME OUT :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I was freezing my nuggets off, but cool............. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 3 2007, 11:15 PM~7401028
> *JOES WAS COOL ALST NGIHT A LIL COLD BUT A FEW PEOPLE CAME OUT :biggrin:
> *


A LIL COLD ,SHIT BRO THAT SHIT WAS COLD AS HELL OUT THERE ,BUT REGARDLESS THERE WAS A GOOD CROWD OUT THERE ,DAMN BEER WAS NOT EVEN GOING DOWN RIGHT .


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

X2 too cold.....too cold to dance :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

it was a good turn out but damn it was cold


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

i agree a good turn out but everyones legs were twitching :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: even mine :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

drove by Joes last night and saw every 1 freezings their asses off...major props 2 ya!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 4 2007, 08:33 AM~7402363
> *drove by Joes last night and saw every 1 freezings their asses off...major props 2 ya!!
> *


Where did you fade off to PIQUE...


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

shit i wasnt even rolling my ride homie.... was coming into Dallas from Cedar Hill... from a family gathering.. so i decided to roll by Joes.. and saw every 1 like this... hno: hno:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

over here in Minnesota it's -10 now that's fucken cold hno:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i been to joes a few times when i used to live in odessa..... it's the spot !!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ANYONE ROLLIN TODAY


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

i am not rollin trying to deforst from last night


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 4 2007, 01:02 PM~7403053
> *ANYONE ROLLIN TODAY
> *


Hitting up Taco Cabana and Kellers today.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ALREADYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 4 2007, 02:32 PM~7403603
> *ALREADYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


3pm


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A FUN FREEZING NIGHT AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT I'LL BE THERE NEXT TIME EVERYONE GOES.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 5 2007, 09:04 AM~7409563
> *SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A FUN FREEZING NIGHT AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT I'LL BE THERE NEXT TIME EVERYONE GOES.
> *


When I rolled up at around 9:15 everyone looked pale. :biggrin: Pero eso si, con la cerveza en la mano.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2007, 08:09 AM~7409575
> *When I rolled up at around 9:15 everyone looked pale.  :biggrin: Pero eso si, con la cerveza en la mano.
> *


NEVER TO COLD FOR A CORONA !! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 5 2007, 10:17 AM~7409835
> *NEVER TO COLD FOR A CORONA !!  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN !


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 3 2007, 11:20 PM~7401060
> *A LIL COLD ,SHIT BRO THAT SHIT WAS COLD AS HELL OUT THERE ,BUT REGARDLESS THERE WAS A GOOD CROWD OUT THERE ,DAMN BEER WAS NOT EVEN GOING DOWN RIGHT .
> *


my bad T i got a fever dont know how i passed out by 6:00 i guess is this crazy weather..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 5 2007, 09:40 AM~7409945
> *my bad T i got a fever dont know how i passed out by 6:00 i guess is this crazy weather..
> *


NO SHIT HUH, THAT SHIT FELT ALRIGHT EARLIER THAT DAY AND COME NIGHT TIME IT WAS FREEZING ,SEE U NEXT TIME !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 5 2007, 12:53 PM~7410398
> *NO SHIT HUH, THAT SHIT FELT ALRIGHT EARLIER THAT DAY AND COME NIGHT TIME IT WAS FREEZING ,SEE U NEXT TIME !
> *


Will be there next Saturday!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 01:11 PM~7410884
> *Will be there next Saturday!
> *


Might rain sat night :0 I may go :cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 5 2007, 02:21 PM~7410937
> *Might rain sat night  :0  I may go  :cheesy:
> *


If it do I'll be staying in :tears: if not see you there homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 12:11 PM~7410884
> *Will be there next Saturday!
> *


HELL YEAH, I MIGHT HAVE TO GO BACK FOR ANOTHER ONE OF THEM GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICHES ,THEM "MF" BE GOING OFF THE HOOK !


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 5 2007, 03:01 PM~7411250
> *HELL YEAH, I MIGHT HAVE TO GO BACK FOR ANOTHER ONE OF THEM GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICHES ,THEM "MF" BE GOING OFF THE HOOK !
> *


 :thumbsup: I need some ham with mine homie!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU'LL TAKE ANYTHING, BUT A JOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HELL YEA TINY THEM THOSE OLD BUTTERY ASS ONES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2007, 08:09 AM~7409575
> *When I rolled up at around 9:15 everyone looked pale.  :biggrin: Pero eso si, con la cerveza en la mano.
> *


Never to cold for a


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 5 2007, 06:45 PM~7413168
> *Never to cold for a
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 5 2007, 04:51 PM~7412754
> *HELL YEA TINY THEM THOSE OLD BUTTERY ASS ONES LOL :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 4 2007, 09:17 AM~7402469
> *shit i wasnt even rolling my ride homie.... was coming into Dallas from Cedar Hill... from a family gathering.. so i decided to roll by Joes.. and saw every 1 like this...  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 5 2007, 05:59 PM~7412469
> *YOU'LL TAKE ANYTHING, BUT A JOB!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

whats da scoop 4 da weekend???


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JOES SAT IF DONT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sunday Buffalo Wild Wings in G.P. on I-20..........


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

joes :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 11 2007, 08:22 AM~7454193
> *joes  :thumbsup:
> *


I drove by Joes last night and there were nothing but big rims there....about four of them and noone else :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 11 2007, 09:24 AM~7454200
> *I drove by Joes last night and there were nothing but big rims there....about four of them and noone else  :0
> *


wwhat ...big wheels got to cruise to :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 11 2007, 09:24 AM~7454200
> *I drove by Joes last night and there were nothing but big rims there....about four of them and noone else  :0
> *


Mainly everybody hit up Sonic!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 11 2007, 09:22 AM~7454193
> *joes  :thumbsup:
> *


I was at Joe's for about 30min and no one was showing, but two fat chicks hit me up for smokes and then tried to hit me up for a beer.............. :twak: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

LOL....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO214 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 11 2007, 02:05 PM~7455242
> *I was at Joe's for about 30min and no one was showing, but two fat chicks hit me up for smokes and then tried to hit me up for a beer.............. :twak:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Oh, so you the vato i seen  a fat chick in the back of joes


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 15 2007, 07:11 AM~7482367
> *Oh, so you the vato i seen   a fat chick in the back of joes
> *


 :nono: Keep it real homie that was you in the back of Joe's telling her:


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 15 2007, 04:23 PM~7484840
> *:nono: Keep it real homie that was you in the back of Joe's telling her:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hahahahhaLOLOLOOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@ Jan 15 2008, 09:40 PM~7184434
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

i work at the sonic in lewisville off 3040 and every wendsday them lil imports, ninjas, and some muscle cars or some exotic as shit like a 08 lotus or a limited edition corvet. me and my potna will bring our lowrider bikes out every na an then. or sanchez will bring out his glasshouse. its a BIG parkinlot feel free to come throw and act a fool! there might be like one or two laws present but lately they aint been fuckin with no one.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Joe's was good when it was pop'n.. Don't know what happened but really died off last year. Greenville was cool also a couple yrs back but it died off also..

Sonic in Oak Cliff sounds like it might be a good chill spot. Jose posted that there building a car wash next to it.. Cruising Grawyler park on Sundays may be a good, with parking over on that little area on the other side of the main park..
Just some thoughts as the cruising season approaches..


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

2008

:0   :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:   :uh:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*YEAH, WHATEVER!!!*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2008, 09:13 PM~9713588
> *Joe's was good when it was pop'n.. Don't know what happened but really died off last year. Greenville was cool also a couple yrs back but it died off also..
> 
> Sonic in Oak Cliff sounds like it might be a good chill spot. Jose posted that there building a car wash next to it.. Cruising Grawyler park on Sundays may be a good, with parking over on that little area on the other side of the main park..
> ...


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CrZUFqWMk
how about this.........?


----------



## TEXAZ_RIDAZ (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 17 2008, 07:40 AM~9717507
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CrZUFqWMk
> how about this.........?
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 17 2008, 07:40 AM~9717507
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CrZUFqWMk
> how about this.........?
> *


 those days are long gone,,, :uh: 

Then:
Latin Fever Club
Riverchon Park
Weiss Park
Tiffany's
Zapps
Prerogative
Hampton & Clareandon
West End
Deep Ellum

Now:
None of the above!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 17 2008, 03:19 PM~9719646
> *those days are long gone,,, :uh:
> 
> Then:
> ...


I went out to Ft Worth a few weeks ago and there were people cruising Hemphill, just south of Seminary...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 17 2008, 04:19 PM~9719646
> *those days are long gone,,, :uh:
> 
> Then:
> ...


 YEAH. IT SUCKS...HOW ABOUT CONGRESS AVE. APRIL 4-6TH ???


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 17 2008, 03:19 PM~9719646
> *those days are long gone,,, :uh:
> 
> Then:
> ...


  i remember those days


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 23 2009, 09:09 AM~13664871
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------

